
Show HN: I built Analytics for my Ghost blog - dburgos
https://ghostboard.io
======
kappuchino
And pardon my thoughts but: if you say "I built Analytics for my Ghost blog" I
come expect at hacker news "function and code". What I see there is "I built
Analytics for _your_ Ghost blog to pay for" aka advertising for a paid
service. Its great, yes, but the headline feels ... wrong?

~~~
gitgud
I expected at least a blog post launching the product... not just a landing
page.

~~~
dburgos
You can find that post here: [https://davidburgos.blog/my-first-app-of-
turnindiechallenge-...](https://davidburgos.blog/my-first-app-of-
turnindiechallenge-ghostboard-io/) I was sharing the product itself

~~~
rootlocus
> On 10th August, at 11:16 AM ES I found it at the Hacker News Homepage,
> position #16:

You should say "it reached front page" instead of "I found it". Since you were
the one who posted it, it shouldn't come as a surprise it's there.

~~~
dburgos
You're right, I just updated it, thanks!

------
hardwaresofton
Congratulations on launching!

Don't worry if you don't get much positive feedback here -- this seems like
the kind of functionality that doesn't impress the HN crowd, but could become
very popular among more often less-technical, _actual_ Ghost users, quietly
making you lots of money if marketed/advertised properly.

~~~
dburgos
let's see, thanks very much for your message!

------
anonytrary
The writing style reminds me of /r/dogecoin; that's probably not the vibe
you're going for. I'm viewing this on a 20+ inch monitor, and it's clipping on
the right side. You might want to limit the max-width and center your content.

~~~
dburgos
made me laugh! wow really? I just try to explain the best way I can but no bad
intention. Sorry for the issues and thanks for reporting, I will investigate
it and fix

------
dewey
Looks neat, kinda what I expected from the Ghost Dashboard that was always on
the roadmap and the Kickstarter pictures back in the days. It never got built
apparently.

~~~
dburgos
Yeah that's why I built it :) thanks for your message!

------
pmlnr
Or just configure [https://www.awstats.org/](https://www.awstats.org/) to
parse your server side logs. It's one of those things that worked for the past
18 years.

EDIT: server side logs have serious advantages: no tracking cookies needed, so
no cookie consent needed. Once the parsing done, the actual logs can be
purged, so GDPR compliance is fine. It's not fancy, that's true, but it gives
you quite a nice overview; enough for most blogs out there.

~~~
TomK32
Oh the classics. I've started to use
[http://goaccess.io/](http://goaccess.io/) a lot these days.

------
harrisreynolds
Looks pretty cool! We've built something similar for Google Analytics to make
it easier to monitor traffic growth etc.

Here's a link: [https://chart.ly/products/google-
analytics](https://chart.ly/products/google-analytics)

By the way... would be cool to see your own stats for this site, assuming it
is a Ghost site! :-) . That would be a great lead magnet as well! (like
demo.baremetrics.com is for Baremetrics)

------
jackgolding
What do you get out of this that you don't get from putting GA on all pages
other than the small SEO recommendations?

~~~
rootlocus
It's not (yet) blocked by adblockers, and it doesn't add more fuel to Google.

------
cablemismgmt
Excellent! I've been looking for something really simple and straight forward
like this. A ton of analytics suites out there are geared towards engagement,
user tracking, get-in-the-funnel type BS, but this looks really focused on
what you would want to measure in a blog!

~~~
dburgos
thank you! One of my goals it's to keep really simple to setup and to use :)

------
frereubu
A quick note that the layout of the site is really broken - lots of things
overlapping each other - on a not-terribly-big screen with MacOS / Firefox.

~~~
dburgos
thanks for report, I will investigate it and fix it

------
sdan
I personally use clicky.com and get similar analytics. I guess this is good,
but I don't think it justifies the price considering clicky.com gives you in
some cases, more information (ip addresses, heatmaps of where users click,
time spent, etc.)

~~~
dburgos
but is your site a Ghost blog? If yes, similar analytics but miss special
analytics like SEO and content performence I think.

If this tool can identify any visitor, should track them so I doubt about 100%
GDPR compliant without opt-in & opt-out.

Thanks for your message!

~~~
sdan
Somehow clicky.com still is. I can track each mouse movement in real-time and
check where they go and come from on my website.

[https://clicky.com/help/faq/privacy/gdpr](https://clicky.com/help/faq/privacy/gdpr)

------
kappuchino
Two Questions: 1\. Do I understand this correctly, it works by inserting a
tracking pixel in the html rendered by the blog? 2\. Does it have GDPR
Compliance? If yes, how?

~~~
dburgos
Hi!

1 - Just pasting a line in your Ghost admin > Code Injection 2 - Yes,
basically: don't use cookies, don't get personal data or identify personally
each visitor and all IPs are anonym (last octet removed).

Thanks!

------
0xfaded
It's so annoying that ghost doesn't have basic analytics built in. All I want
to know is number of page loads + geo-ip.

------
chunkyslink
Serious question. Why should I pay for this, rather than use Google Analytics?

~~~
dburgos
Yeah Analytics it's free and get a lot of features. Also cookies. But if you
are looking for blog-specific analytics (posts, content performance, SEO,
posts per month, words per post, best time to post, etc etc), without cookies
(forget to add opt-in and opt-out) and 100% GDPR compliant, then you can try
for free Ghostboard

------
tpetry
Are you using a theme for the app? Looks good.

~~~
dburgos
not sure what do you mean but I'm using bootstrap and custom html+css, thanks!

------
akkadak
Good idea!

~~~
dburgos
thanks!

